# Artificial pancreas improves on insulin pump therapy in Type 1 diabetes



## Northerner (Feb 15, 2013)

The dual-hormone closed-loop delivery system, a type of artificial pancreas, could offer significant advantages over conventional insulin pump therapy in Type 1 diabetes patients, report researchers.

Compared with continuous subcutaneous insulin infusion, the system improved glycemic control and reduced the risk for hypoglycemia in a cohort of 15 patients who were monitored during a 15-hour hospital visit that included an overnight stay, say Ahmad Haidar (McGill University, Montreal, Quebec, Canada) and colleagues.

During the night, closed-loop delivery reduced the rate of hypoglycemia more than 20 fold, compared with standard insulin infusion.

http://www.news-medical.net/news/20...-insulin-pump-therapy-in-Type-1-diabetes.aspx


----------

